# igtropin igf-1



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

just read the sticky on igf1 which slams it for muscle growth. whats peoples views on it who have used it????? iv seen mixed reports online - some saying its on par with growth!!! its probably the safer bet with ur money as too much fake growth about and if u want pharma you need some serious cash!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

after many years of using IGF-1LR3 i would now agree with the sticky, i feel many confuse the pump you get (which is extreme) with IGF-1LR3 with muscle growth


----------



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

Read this. Has a pretty good explaination on IGF1 and the different forms.



> UNDERSTANDING THE IGF-1 Peptide
> 
> I guess I'm writing this as much to sort it all out as to tell what I know (which is very little when it comes to this). Right now there are several variations of insulin like growth factor available on the market. It is my contention that some of these simply do not work for our goals, or at least they don't work "as they should". I want to explain why I think that and also which ones have greater potential and why.
> 
> ...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

juic3d said:


> Read this. Has a pretty good explaination on IGF1 and the different forms.


nice post. a lot of it quite confusing. I think il just leave the peptides alone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It is a good explanation of the peptide the problem is that IGF-1LR3 or DES does not give new muscle tissue


----------

